# Conzelman Road closed to cars at bottom of hill



## slow.climber (Nov 25, 2010)

Conzelman Road is closed to cars starting at the bottom of the hill (Golden Gate Bridge north parking lot).

Don't know if this is going to be the new normal during the shut-down.

Could be just for the week ends.


----------

